# January 13' Official COTM Submission Thread



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Descriptive: DC audio cruze 
Name: Kyle Hick
Location: Conway,AR
Car Info: 2012 chevy cruze LT RS
Stock Options: XM radio Onstar
Modifications: electronics:kenwood ddx719 head unit, iPad dash, 2-DC audio lvl2 10"s on a DC audio 1.2k amp 
powerbass 3xl 6.5 components in thr front, coaxials in the back door

Future plans: Plastidip whole car flat black
Other info: 30 sec run @ 142db with two 10"s on 1.2k


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

roeeey - without pictures I can almost guarantee no one will vote for your car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> roeeey - without pictures I can almost guarantee no one will vote for your car.


The link seems sketchy, but I'll admit I haven't clicked on it. I would be very surprised if his name was also Kyle Hick though...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I clicked it and got a Page Not Found error.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

roeeey said:


> hi.....................................
> Descriptive: DC audio cruze
> Name: Kyle Hick
> Location: Conway,AR
> ...


PM Sent Ill give him a couple days to respond back.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump need some January Cruze Submissions


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Descriptive: MN Blue Cruze
Name: Kevin M
Location: Wyoming, MN
Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1LT 6A
Stock Options: XM radio Onstar
Modifications: Plasti-diped the wheels and rocker panels. Blacked out bow ties, Tinted rear tail lights, 35% tint on all windows (not front), American pro 800w amp, 8" Sony xplod woofer in trunk, Glove box light mod, mud flaps.

Future plans: I have it just the way i want it.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Need more *bump*


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

BUMP Only 2 Submissions  
Come on guys no shame in trying


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - only two to pick from. I know there's a lot more modders on this forum.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Was planning to do some things so I could submit, but I have a big project I need to finish. Maybe next month.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Am I going to have to submit my own car to get some variety in here lol


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I decided to hold off since I haven't done anything significant to mine other than take some nice pics of it.


----------



## JankoCruze (Mar 27, 2012)

*Clean Cruze*

Name: John Jankowski (Janko)
Location: Cleveland, OH
Car Info: 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco
Stock Options: XM Radio, OnStar
Modifications:Exterior:
Tinted windows, 30% front / 20% back
Black CNC'ed aluminum chevy emblems
Eco and dealer badges removed
4100K headlights
Injen Cold Air Intake

Interior:
Two 12" Planet Audio subwoofers
800W Planet Audio 4-channel amplifier​
Future Modifications:Exterior:
Painted black roof
Magnaflow dual exhaust
Mid pipe and O2 down pipe
Black 18" Sparco Assetto Gara wheels​
































​


----------



## CruzeLTZRS2011 (Jan 16, 2013)

*2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ/RS*





















































































































*Current Modifications: **Interior:*Plasticolor Chevy Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel Cover - $16.99 (Autozone)4PC Chevy Red Bowtie Racing Style Black Rubber Floor Mats *- *$49.95 (Ebay) (4) Chevy Seatbelt Cover Shoulder Pads - $4.99/Pair (Ebay)JVC 12 Disk CD Changer/Mounted Underneath Rear Shelf in Trunk
*Exterior:*5" Inch Red Aluminum/Real Carbon Fiber Screw Type Short Roof Antenna - $11.00 (Ebay)Chrome Turbo Badge on Trunk - $8.25 (Ebay)Red/Black Turbocharged Badges on Lower Portion of Doors - $13.99/each (Ebay)Rear View Back-Up Camera
*Under Hood Styling/Performance: *Injen Cold-Air Intake - $245.00 (Part# SP7029BLK) (MengMotorsports.com)
*Custom Lighting: * 6000K 194 6 LED Licence Plate Bulbs - $3.74/each (SuperBrightLEDs)7000K 921 12 LED Wide Angle Reverse Bulbs - $5.90/each (SuperBrightLED's)6000K 35w HID's (H13/Low Beam)
* Future Modifications: *Predator Ram Air Hood from BMCExtremeCustomsEibach ProKit Lowering SpringsCustom Duel Exhaust 2.25''-2.50'' w/ Stainless Steel TipsCustom Window Tints/Visor StripAftermarket Projector/Halo Headlights w/ LED DRL's JVC 7'' Touch Screen Double-Din Head Unit​


----------



## kenltz (Dec 8, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title*: Ken's Feature Cruze Submission
*Name:* Ken S.
*Location:* Toronto, Ontario
*Car Info:* 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ
*Stock Options:* Fully Loaded
*Modifications:* LED Halo Projector headlights, LED Taillights, K&N Intake, Gforce Performance Chip, Swarovski Crystal Shifter, Foot Well Lighting, Brake & Gas Pedals, Rear Badge LED Light, Chrome Pilars, WeatherTech Window Deflectors, WeatherTech Floor Mats etc.
*Future plans:* Flowmaster or Magna Dual Out Catback Exhaust, Ram Air Hood...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting some tough competitors now! Well done guys, Cruzes are looking sharp!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Contemplating.

I have no new pictures and no new mods for my car.. It has been a gloomy winter  (actually, it has been pretty good but hey..)


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Contemplating.
> 
> I have no new pictures and no new mods for my car.. It has been a gloomy winter  (actually, it has been pretty good but hey..)


For COTM to be successful, it needs submissions  

Take your car to a unique place and take a couple new snap shots. Copy paste upload. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ugh, I'm waiting on my parents to finally buy me a set of tires so I can get my rims installed ._.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> For COTM to be successful, it needs submissions
> 
> Take your car to a unique place and take a couple new snap shots. Copy paste upload.
> 
> ...


Now Terry, you aren't trying to persuade me to go take new pictures this weekend, are you?  Now that I got the Excursion steering box done tonight, I have an open Saturday as of now. I need to find some new places to go though.

P.S. Nice updated sig pic!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Now Terry, you aren't trying to persuade me to go take new pictures this weekend, are you?  Now that I got the Excursion steering box done tonight, I have an open Saturday as of now. I need to find some new places to go though.
> 
> P.S. Nice updated sig pic!


Ummm yes 
Just make sure it's done before the deadline 

Thanks  just wish I had a half way decent program (paint 07') to edit my photos And a sweet ass camera (iPhone 4) and it might actually look sharper and clean.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey CruzeLTZRS2011, how do you like your steering wheel cover? Does it fit the steering wheel like a glove or do you have problems with the fit being loose? Also how do you like your antenna? Is reception good? How does the reception compare to the OEM antenna? Nice set up by the way. Sharp looking cruze all around!




CruzeLTZRS2011 said:


> *2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ/RS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Starchyz Cruze

Name: Erik W

Location: IL, Aurora

Car Info: 2011, Chevy, Cruze, Eco: 

Stock Options: Whats that? 

Modifications:

Exterior: Plastidipped Black Eco Rims W/One Red Spoke, Red Rally Armor Mud Flaps, Hyper Yellow Fog Lights, PlastiDip All Silver pieces,Rear Emblems Debadged, Front Chevy Logo Blacked Out, Vortex Generators(Tiny Sharkfins), Stickers for aftermarket parts, Hood Tilt, CAI Ducting, Front Lower Grill Removal. 3 Red Intercooler Sprayers, Taillights and Side Markers Smoked. Magnaflow Muffler tip.

Interior: All Silver Black Plastidipped. Red Headliner. Rear seats, carpet, and trunk carpet and plastic weight removal. Total Reduction 125 Pounds

Performance: E85 Tune, 440cc Injectors, ZZP FMIC, ZZP Downpipe, Injen CAI Spec 2+ Clutch, 1.8 MZO M32-6 Transmission swap(better gearing than 1.4 MF3 (IMO) DGR coilovers, AMSOIL 75w-90 Translube, Red Intercooler Sprayers, Muffler Delete.
Guessing horsepower ~250 Torque ~270 (we will see after i do some runs on the new clutch after its broken in completely)

Future plans: Getting into 13s in the Quarter Mile. A Set of Good Tires, Red Bride Racing Seats, Brake Upgrade, Ultra Racing Bars, Roll Cage, Engine internals and Possibly Sequential Twin Turbo? We will see... XD


Other info: I can solve the rubiks cube in under 20 seconds lol.



































*


----------

